# iCloud & photos



## Marioou (18 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai besoin de votre aide pour y voir plus clair dans l'utilisation du cloud et de photos. Ayant un macbook pro, un iPhone et un iPad, j'aimerais pouvoir accéder à toutes mes photos de ma librairie photos de mon mac depuis tous mes appareils, il semble donc que le cloud soit la solution dédiée. Seulement, ne faisant que moyennement confiance à la chose nuageuse, je voudrais garder mes originaux en "cher et en os" sur mon mac. Je ne veux pas que les originaux soient stockés sur le cloud. Comment faire ?

Ensuite, j'ai trié mes photos en organisant des dossiers et des albums. Est-ce qu'il me sera possible de sauvegarder cette organisation sur le cloud et pas un bazar sans noms avec toutes les photos triées par dates ? 

Enfin, je ne veux pas non plus que chaque photo prise avec mon iPhone se retrouve sur le cloud. Il m'arrive souvent de faire des photos "utiles", notes d'un document ou autre et je ne veux pas conserver ces photos ni les synchroniser. Autrement dit, je voudrais que les photos iPhones restent uniquement sur l'iPhone à moins que je ne les importe manuellement sur mon mac. 

Une précision, j'ai acheté du stockage et je dispose donc de 200GB (j'ai quand même 20 000 photos sur mon mac). 

Merci de votre aide, j'ai essayé de chercher des réponses, mais tout semble très nébuleux et j'ai du mal à y voir clair. J'ai déjà fait une fausse manip avec mes documents sur le cloud, je ne voudrais pas recommencer.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,

vous n'avez pas "photos" sur votre mac ?


----------



## Marioou (18 Septembre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> vous n'avez pas "photos" sur votre mac ?


Si si, bien sûr  C'est même dans Photos que je stocke mes photos, et c'est dans photos que j'ai fait l'organisation dont je parle.


----------



## guytoon48 (18 Septembre 2017)

Bonsoir,
Si la photothèque iCloud n'est pas envisagée, il faut en passer par une Synchro manuelle via iTunes
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201313


----------



## Marioou (18 Septembre 2017)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Si la photothèque iCloud n'est pas envisagée, il faut en passer par une Synchro manuelle via iTunes
> https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201313


Bonjour,
Je pense que je n'ai pas été claire. Je voudrais utiliser la photothèque du cloud. Seulement, je voudrais savoir si il est possible de l'utiliser tout en conservant les originaux sur mon mac comme c'est le cas actuellement et sans synchroniser les photos de l'iPhone. Autrement dit, sans que les photos de ma pellicule ne soient stockées sur le cloud. 
Avez-vous des éléments de réponse ?


----------



## ibabar (19 Septembre 2017)

Marioou a dit:


> Je voudrais utiliser la photothèque du cloud. Seulement, je voudrais savoir si il est possible de l'utiliser tout en conservant les originaux sur mon mac


Dans les préférences de Photos sur Mac, il suffit de cocher « conserver les originaux sur mon Mac » plutôt que « optimiser le stockage »



Marioou a dit:


> sans synchroniser les photos de l'iPhone. Autrement dit, sans que les photos de ma pellicule ne soient stockées sur le cloud


Il suffit de ne pas synchroniser tes photos depuis l’iPhone: dans les préférences iOS de Photos, tu décoches « photothèque iCloud »

Tu n’auras donc bien entendu que les photos en local, dans ton iPhone, c’est à dire que si tu ajoutes des photos de ton Mac (synchronisées dans iCloud), elles n’apparaîtront pas dans ton iPhone: tu ne peux pas dissocier la synchronisation montante (envoyer des photos de l’iPhone vers iCloud) et descendante (recevoir sur ton iPhone les photos de iCloud).
L’alternative si tu veux visionner tes photos iCloud avec ton iPhone est de ne pas utiliser l’app Appareil Photo par défaut mais passer par une app tierce pour tes photos bloc-notes (app tierce que bien entendu tu auras pris soin de ne pas lier à la Pellicule!).

Pour transférer les images qui t’intéressent de ton iPhone, il faudra donc faire ça manuellement: sélectionner les photos qui t’intéressent puis les envoyer sur ton Mac (dans fil via AirDrop ou avec fil via l’app Transfert d’Images) puis de les glisser vers Photos pour qu’elles se synchronisent avec iCloud


----------



## Marioou (19 Septembre 2017)

Merci beaucoup de ta réponse ! Dès que j'aurai résolu mes soucis avec Time Machine, je me pencherai là-dessus


----------



## ibabar (19 Septembre 2017)

Marioou a dit:


> Ayant un macbook pro, un iPhone et un iPad, j'aimerais pouvoir accéder à toutes mes photos de ma librairie photos de mon mac depuis tous mes appareils


Tu peux aussi tester des solutions de simple upload (sauvegarde de la photothèque de ton Mac, sans aucune synchro iCloud) via FlickR (1To de stockage gratuit) ou Google Photos. Il y avait l'excellent Carousel sous Dropbox mais ce dernier a arrêté ce service malheureusement.


----------

